# Posted scores!!!!



## testtaker (Dec 23, 2004)

HRD posted scores on-line but have not sent out the post cards yet! Check it out!!!!


----------



## rlaft (Jan 13, 2003)

What Test?


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm just a bit curious... How many board members took the promotional test this past October? I don't recall the topic brought-up much at all.

Good luck on receiving the scores!


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

testtaker";p="49818 said:


> HRD posted scores on-line but have not sent out the post cards yet! Check it out!!!!


Anybody miss the old days of going to the customer service counter at hrd ,and asking for your score or rank on the list? Just waxing a little nostalgic here :lol:


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

I just looked on the HRD website and found this:
_The October 2004 Police Promotional Series (Police Sergeant, Lieutenant and Captain) exam results were mailed to exam-takers Tuesday, December 21, 2004. _
It also said you can view the results online so I am guessing that is what you are talking about.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

[/quote]
Anybody miss the old days of going to the customer service counter at hrd ,and asking for your score or rank on the list? Just waxing a little nostalgic here :lol:[/quote] Yep I remember those days....All too well..don't miss them much however...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

HRD updates there website every Tuesday afternoon. It was on-line the 12/21 and I got my score in the mail Friday. I was pleased getting a 79 my first time taking the exam. Does anyone know when the lists are established? It is 5 or 6 months after the exam like the entry level exam? Just curious.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Anybody miss the old days of going to the customer service counter at hrd ,and asking for your score or rank on the list? Just waxing a little nostalgic here :lol:[/quote]

Ahhh, the good old days when you saw your score of 100 and noticed you were ranked in the top 10!!! Awesome. then you got to do it again 2 years later becuase you never got a card or were bumped down the list!!! That was great too..............the good old days haven't been that good to me.


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

I was recently promoted from a list generated from the exam in 2003. Exam in October, results in December, and Certification in March 04. Old or existing lists remain active for a minimum of two years. Be a little wary of the info on-line. When it came time to sign the list, the number three guy slid into second. I'm guessing there was an appeal and the change wasn't made on the list until it was requested by the Agency. 

Congrats and good luck.


----------

